
Sleep Better, Eat These 5 Foods - gibsonf1
http://www.askmen.com/sports/health_400/468_sleep-better-eat-these-5-foods.html
======
lukesandberg
Tryptophan in milk? I thought the whole tryptophan->sleepiness connection was
an urban legend.

Also this article recommends consuming these foods 1-2 hours before bed, which
is probably good advice, but makes this not very useful to anyone who is
actually struggling to get to sleep.

As long as we're planning that we want to go to sleep a few hours in advance.
Here's a tip: An hour before bed start turning off lights/ dimming screens.
This helps simulate a sunset and should prompt your body to produce melatonin
naturally <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melatonin#Light_dependence>

So don't bother eating all those grapes, just install some dimmer switches.

